# Probleme mit Steam, Steam startet nicht mehr. Bootstrapper



## GEChun (15. September 2017)

Hallo @ all!

Ich hab komischer weise ein Problem mit Steam, ich kann es nicht starten, nach dem start versucht Steam ein Update.
Dieses Update bricht Steam ab, da er Steam Client Bootstrapper nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Darauf hin schließt sich Steam.

Nun dachte ich mir ist egal, ich deinstalliere es und installiere es neu.
Alles per Systemsteuerung entfernt inklusive Games und Ordner und Steam von der Homepage geladen, Will es installieren, er installiert muss ein Update laden, (dies klappt), er extrahiert es und will es installieren...
Steam Client Bootstrapper funktioniert nicht mehr. Steam beendet sich.

Nun frage ich mich woran das liegt und wie ich das beheben kann.
Auf meinem Zweitrechner funktioniert Steam weiterhin einwandfrei, was mich auch verwundert...


----------



## NikoNoSkill (27. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Ich habe momentan das selbe problem hast du eine lösung für das problem gefunden oder es irgendwie hinbekommen das steam wieder läuft?


----------

